# Looking for information on installing a live well.



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a J14 that I am wanting to add a livewell into the front deck. I have a few questions. 

1) How does the intake work? What is best raw water or recerculating? 

2) How does the over flow work? Where is the best place to run the discharge? 

3) I have seen some of the glass work you guys do (like the live well that B. Lee put on his boat) am I better off building my own out of glass or should I buy a premade box and rig it the way I want it?


Thanks


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

you have a few choices to be made here, and it will take some work to put it up front cause usually the intake pumps are put in the rear. It is best to have both a recirculating pump and freshwater intake.
Is there a reason it has to be up front? if not Carolina skiff makes drop in rear deck livewells that will save you alot of time and headache.
are you looking for a livewell or are you looking for a baitwell? if you are just looking for a baitwell you can buy a small cooler and put a recirculating pump kit on it. (about $35 at walmart). then just plug it in to your battery, or install a 12 volt plug so it is removeable. Cheap and will do a good job. If not post some pictures of your current rig and we will see what we got


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is my setup. The reason I was looking to put it up front was because I wanted some weight up there.
I will be putting a battery up front below the deck so I was thinking about putting the battery and the live well up there and keeping the gas in the back. I guess I could put the live well in the back and keep the battery up front but I really need some weight up there. I am kinda spooked about putting the battery and the gas under the front deck.


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry I am looking for a live well.


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

My other option is to do a coffin box where the cooler is in the center but I know that is some major work.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Livewell in the bow will be a wet proposition as soon as any chop appears on the water. Plus, that's a long way to pump water from the stern up there. Not saying it can't be done, but the baits will be beat up if it's anything but smooth as glass out, and all the water coming out of the well will be on you. 

You might look into a kodiak or todd (available at BPS) round livewell. They sell a complete plumbing kit also that includes a transom pump mount, hoses, fittings, etc.

-T


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Tom, good point I did not think about the condition of my fish after riding up there all day. I guess I would need to catch a fish every now and then to know that


----------

